# Scary Suits



## Tucuxi (Oct 3, 2009)

I hope I'm posting about this in the right place. I was just thinking how it's sort of ironic that I like fursuits so much, considering I was terrified of costume characters when I was younger. It started when I was traumatized at the age of six by a guy in a werewolf suit at a haunted house. So I have questions.

Were you ever scared shitless by a character suit as a kid?

Have you ever accidentally scared a kid with your fursuit?

How do you prevent scaring kids?


----------



## RyuuYouki (Oct 3, 2009)

I have never been scared of suits.  In fact as a kid I was always jealous because I was too short to wear the Smokey Bear suit at Kid Safety Day events even though I was part of staff.  It is kind of why I am working to make my fursuit now.  No one can tell me I am too short to wear my own suit.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 3, 2009)

I've scared LOTS of children, (and a good few housepets) with my suits. Not intentionally, mind you.  Last MFF I was in the lobby and this unsuspecting couple with young child in tow walks up to me.  Child is plainly scared and hiding behind parents, mommy and daddy are like "awww...go say hi to the nice goat!".  Child starts to cry.  I act as scared of the child as it is of me by crouching, hiding my face and backing away (this is a very good way to get frightened children to interact and *maybe* accept you as a suiter).  Child is not impressed and commences howling "MOMMY NUUUUUUUUUHHHH!" and shrieking loud enough to wake the dead.  

I give it up as a lost cause and shuffle away with my best hang-dog expression to 'awwwwwws" from the parents and surrounding crowd.  Child is somewhat mollified and the group wanders off.   About an hour later, from far across the lobby I hear a scream of  "MOMMY!    NUUUUUUHHHH!". and note that the trio has returned. 

You just can't win over some children no matter how hard you try.

But, it still gives me a certain amount of satisfaction that I scare the piss out of them  

Another time I was riding in an elevator...door opens and two business guys in suits with briefcases go to step in.  One guy jumps back, shouts "holy shit!" and almost drops his luggage.  Apparently he thought there was some kind of large wild animal in the elevator.  


Then, at an MFF a few years ago the local animal rescue league had a lynx in a large dog kennel...I bend down to look in the door and say hi to it, the lynx stares back at me and growls, laying his ears back, baring his teeth and extending his claws.  Needless to say I did not try to continue the interaction, being somewhat (and probably rightly so)  concerned that it would try to rip my face off if I persisted. 

At a recent Sci_fi con I also scared the bejeezus out of some little terrier thing...the owner was walking him through the lobby, dog walks past me, then suddenly catches sight of me.  All the hair on its back stands up and it commences barking furiously at me to everyone's vast amusement.  \o/


----------



## Tucuxi (Oct 3, 2009)

LOL ScrapeGoat your stories are hilarious, especially the elevator one.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 3, 2009)

No kids yet, but i've scared the crap out of dogs. After finishing my suit I visited home to show it off to my family and my dog had a fit. I've never actaully seen him afraid of anything so it was rather interesting. He was freaking out until I took the head off. My cat on the other hand walked right up and started purring loudly.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 5, 2009)

I have accidentally scared two kids last Halloween, at the same time. ^^; They were the first kids to show up that day, and at first my husband opened the door. I stuck my beak into view to play, and they immediately screamed and ran back to their parents. XD My husband had to go out the door to the parents to give them their candy. XD Hopefully this year my getup isn't so scary - it's just a black and orange cat. 

Here's what my suit looks like if you're interested: http://fursuit.timduru.org/view/FurryCon/AnthroCon/AC2008/fursuits/misc,Aoi_cv_AC08_0295.jpg

But it was cute, later on in the day a small boy dressed as Buzz Lightyear came around. I poked my head out, and he immediately started 'shooting' at me with his zapper. I played along, falling to the ground and writhing in agony. He kept shooting the entire time. XD

Also, when I was trying on the foamwork for my cat, I came out of the garage wearing it to show my husband. My dog immediately charged at me and barked as if I was an intruder. I yelled at her to calm her ass down, and upon hearing my voice she stopped, looked confused, sat down and peed. XD


----------



## Tucuxi (Oct 5, 2009)

Such a cool suit! That kid is just a wuss. I would have been all over that!


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Oct 5, 2009)

I've never scared any kids. But I did get chased by a MOB (like 10-12) of kids while I accidentally locked myself out of the house in a chicken costume. xD 

I had a fear of mascot costumes for a few years because I went to a party at Chuck E. Cheese when I was 10, and Chuck swung around and knocked me over with his nose. It hurt like hell and I was freaked out my mascot costumes for a few years.  This is ironic because I'm now a HUGE Chuck E. Cheese fan and I own a Chuck mascot costume.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 6, 2009)

Tucuxi said:


> Such a cool suit! That kid is just a wuss. I would have been all over that!


 
Even if you were only 6 or 8 years old, female, and dressed as a fairy princess? XD

And thanks. :>


----------



## RyuuYouki (Oct 6, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Even if you were only 6 or 8 years old, female, and dressed as a fairy princess? XD
> 
> And thanks. :>



I know I would have.  When I was 7 I went as a dilophosaurus.  I still have the mask and claws some were.  I am guessing we furries are just a distinct breed ^^;


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 6, 2009)

And then there are some kids that are scared shitless of anyone in a costume, including the Easter Bunny and Santa Claus. |3


----------



## RyuuYouki (Oct 6, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> And then there are some kids that are scared shitless of anyone in a costume, including the Easter Bunny and Santa Claus. |3



My best friends little girl is scared to death of anyone in a costume.  No clue why.  She loves Elmo, but when we took her to a show with Elmo and BigBird she flipped and screamed the whole time.  We had to leave five mins into the show >.<


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> And then there are some kids that are scared shitless of anyone in a costume, including the Easter Bunny and Santa Claus. |3



I used to be afraid of the people at chuck-e-cheese when i was little... That was my worst birthday. I got scared because they all tried to smother me in hugs.


----------



## RyuuYouki (Oct 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who hasn't  been to Chuck E. Cheese?  I feel so left out :C


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 6, 2009)

RyuuYouki said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't  been to Chuck E. Cheese?  I feel so left out :C


that place annoys me to this date. Everyprise is chuck e cheese themed and everytime i  have to go with my little sister or to my cousins b-day i have to look around and be annoyed by everything..its not that great.


----------



## Adalia (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah when I was really small I was scared of certain people in suits. Ya know the whole Santa thing or whatever, but when I got older I was better.

Apparently this one time however, had most memoriable fright fit. I was taken to Disney (World or Land I forget which) and my gran had the GREAT idea to bring me to a Ghostbusters Showing...  I nearly peed my pants and afterwards when the guys came out. My gran brought me up to them and I clung to her like a barnicle and cried. And they weren't really suited! Just the costume and the big backpacks and such.

I don't have a suit yet! But I plan on making or buying one from one of the talented creators here.


----------

